# Columbia Shaft Drive



## ohdeebee (Mar 24, 2015)

Early bikes aren't really my bag so I'm seeking the advice of the elders. I have the opportunity to acquire an early 1900s Columbia Shaft Drive Model 63. I know everyone wants pics and I will oblige as soon as I can, but I don't have any at the moment. Bike seems to be complete but with some incorrect parts including fenders and a deep spring saddle. The current owner is not into bikes and is curious as to the value as well as looking to probably sell. I'd like to know a ballpark for what these bikes go for. Assuming its original paint in about average condition (7-8/10) and the important parts are there aside from the correct seat what is a fair value? Also, since these early machines aren't really something I need to keep, I may just pass the info on to interested parties that can provide me with some insight assuming its OK with the current owner. Will post pics as soon as they become available to me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Early bikes aren't really my bag so I'm seeking the advice of the elders. I have the opportunity to acquire an early 1900s Columbia Shaft Drive Model 63. I know everyone wants pics and I will oblige as soon as I can, but I don't have any at the moment. Bike seems to be complete but with some incorrect parts including fenders and a deep spring saddle. The current owner is not into bikes and is curious as to the value as well as looking to probably sell. I'd like to know a ballpark for what these bikes go for. Assuming its original paint in about average condition (7-8/10) and the important parts are there aside from the correct seat what is a fair value? Also, since these early machines aren't really something I need to keep, I may just pass the info on to interested parties that can provide me with some insight assuming its OK with the current owner. Will post pics as soon as they become available to me. Thanks in advance!




advice...
don't part it out like you did the Silverking!


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 24, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> advice...
> don't part it out like you did the Silverking!




I wouldn't know where to start on a shaft drive. Also, don't believe everything you read on the internet. That Silver King story was all fiction. Bike was pieced together before I got it. Came with no seat, no light and girls handlebars/grips.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2015)

1900 Columbia orig. no rims


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 24, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> 1900 Columbia orig. no rims




Killer seat!


----------



## highwheel431 (Mar 25, 2015)

Model 63 is a 1900 chain model, so it appears that the head badge is not original to the bike.  1900 chainless bikes are models 65 & 66.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 25, 2015)

highwheel431 said:


> Model 63 is a 1900 chain model, so it appears that the head badge is not original to the bike.  1900 chainless bikes are models 65 & 66.




Very good to know!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thank you they are very cool. The seat is orig with a cushion seat post. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 25, 2015)

Part it out, dime a dozen bike.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 25, 2015)

"Incorrect parts" ... if you touch saddle bike tribe gods angry. Proceed with caution. Make offering.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 25, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> "Incorrect parts" ... if you touch saddle bike tribe gods angry. Proceed with caution. Make offering.




My new name is about to be "Later Cabe, taking my incorrect parts elsewhere!"


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't be mad, We havn't even started joking about money yet! Seriously though my mistake I thought we were talking about redlines photo, but he parted that out last week.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 25, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Don't be mad, We havn't even started joking about money yet! Seriously though my mistake I thought we were talking about redlines photo, but he parted that out last week.




D'oh! I'll post pics of the one in question when I get them. Should be today some time.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 25, 2015)

More to come, hopefully.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 25, 2015)

not that bad considering ;o)


----------



## highwheel431 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hard to tell much from this picture, that style saddle was not available until around 1915 on the Columbia chainless.  The metal fenders started around that same time a standard equipment, may have been available a little earlier as options.  They built the chainless until 1922. Handlebar stem is incorrect.  All Columbia chainless bikes from 1899 through 1922 had black painted rims, 1898 had finished wood.  Are the tools in the tool bag?




ohdeebee said:


> More to come, hopefully.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 25, 2015)

More pics: This is all I have for now. I will ask about the tools. Thanks to those of you who are spreading some knowledge on this subject.


----------



## highwheel431 (Mar 25, 2015)

Need more pictures to be able to ID frame but I can tell it is no later then 1903.  Internal hub rear coaster brakes started in 1903.  The 1903 hub should either be marked ABC or have no marking at all.  It should also take ball end spokes not the "J" style of this hub.  Look to see if this brake is marked "Pope". The front hub should also have ball end spokes.





ohdeebee said:


> More pics: This is all I have for now. I will ask about the tools. Thanks to those of you who are spreading some knowledge on this subject.


----------

